# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  SP: Being Pulled out of bed by Feet.

## moonshine

Found this link:-
http://www.angelfire.com/co/SleepPar...reInfoPar.html

Which says...




> Hypnagogic hallucinations; Nightmare 
> Presence in the room, benign or maleficent; sense of suffocation; sense of entity sitting on one's chest; sense of entity pulling one's feet (more common than incubus) (SP).



Thats quite funny, cos having never experienced the Incubus, I have a few times now experienced the feeling of being pulled out of bed by my feet. 

The first time was as a was falling asleep. I woke up yelling!  :Eek: 

Second time it was part of my transition into a Lucid VIA Wild. I felt I was being pulled out of bed then down stairs and into a strange house. Then I simply stood up in the dream.

Anyone else experienced the old leg SP pull?

----------


## Wikihan

nice way to step into your dream :tongue2:  might have freaked me out though if it happened to me

----------


## Lucid Lobster

I thought it was just me.  Yes that's how I enter most lucid dreams. Something starts pulling me right off the bed and when I stand up I know I'm in a lucid dream. In my case I'm usually by my bed. Unfortunately I can't cause this to happen on demand but the next time it happens to you you'll know that once you stand up you're in a lucid dream. Don't get too excited when you realize you're in dream world or you might wake up.

----------


## blindkilla

WHen im going into SP i can feel myself being physically pulled off my bed sideways and taken to the floor then i transfer into the dream.

----------


## DreamingDragon

i never really was in SP that long to really tell what was going on  :Sad:  sometimes, i would feel like i'm taking off my shirt lol.  but that was only few times.

----------


## [user-name]

leg pulling is pretty comon for me.

----------


## blazekien11

sometmes I feel like i'm being spun around even when I'm awake

----------


## moonshine

> sometmes I feel like i'm being spun around even when I'm awake



I've had that twice with WILDs. Spinning like a pin wheel.
Once was being pulled out of bed.
Once was flying up through the ceiling.

----------


## magical mike

I always fell like little demon hands are pulling my feet in rythem, one at a time, to a beat of some sort.
It dose not fell like it drags my body, but it fells like with each pull my leggs get longer lol

----------


## moonshine

I certainly hope the SP imp never decides to drag me around by my dinky.

----------


## Spiegal

i haven't experienced SP yet but i'm nervously looking forward to it
any tips on how to stay calm?

----------


## Bu5hman

Same as nightmares, remember it's just part of your subconscious and nothing to be afraid of.

----------


## Wikihan

Couple days ago I tried my first WILD, first my whole body tingled and a couple of minutes later I felt some vibrations but after that nothing happened, just the tingly feeling and the feeling that my body parts were orientated a little different. So after about 20 minutes I gave up.

----------


## Kiloisalb

I always feel as if someone is on my bed bouncing. There were two instances where a DC actually pulled me out by grabbing my hands.

----------


## hellohihello

Never experienced this, I have experienced my body seem to "sit up" or my leg/arm move. Just like something was pulling me up

----------


## juroara

creeeeepy! seriously! I'm kinda glad I don't get SP's much anymore. that does remind me of a strange FA I had once, if I can call it a FA, since I don't remember 'waking up'

either way it was a subtle sleep paralysis, I wasn't worried that I couldn't move, since I wasn't trying to move anyways.

I was really drowsy and my thoughts were heavy, like on the onset of sleep. So nothing really bothered me because I had no sense of reality.

I felt small hands doing something to my legs, and I look down. The lights are off in my room, but my door was open and the hallway light was on. So I saw the dark silhouette of a girl sitting by my legs and she was doing something to them. _It was painful_, and whatever she was doing prevented me from moving my legs. She looked to be about ten years old. I wasn't disturbed at all. Thinking I am awake, I whisper "what are you doing to my legs?"

I can tell by her body posture that I shocked her, as if I wasn't supposed to see her. Though I can't see her facial expression because her silhouette is so dark. She answers, in a weak voice "uhh...I'm......uh...healing...your legs"

"ohh...thanks. are you some kind of angel?" I remember trying to get a better look at the girl claiming to be healing my legs. She nods her head, but the more I tried to see her face the more she hid it with her long hair. My gaze made her really uncomfortable. 

Afterwards she curls up next as if this is where she always sleeps, like I'm her mom or big sister. It even happened to be the spot of my bed I never touch. Her face was turned from me so all I could see was her hair. This was like ten years ago when I was really interested in angels - and I remember reading that night that if you tell an angel that you love them they will return your thoughts a thousand fold.

so I thought I'd give it a try  ::banana:: and I told her I loved her. She flinched and whispered in a weak voice "uh...yeah.....me...too" 
_
No explosion of fiery and eternal love?_ At that point I wake up. And when I mean I wake up, I don't mean physically, I mean mentally. I didn't close or reopen my eyes. She just disappeared and my sleepy grogginess just vanished - instantly. Reality hit me hard, but it was the reality that I no longer knew where my dream began and ended. I wanted to tell myself it was all just a dream. But the only time I remembered opening my eyes was when I felt the pain in my legs. 

And when I woke up, my emotions came back. Because suddenly fear took over me. And I realized, I'm a chicken. The experience should have scared me from the very beginning

I had never heard of an SP before, or the hag. I only knew about FA's. 

I think its interesting though, that most people never 'see' the hag. And at least for me, most of the time when I encounter the hag, the hag will push my face away so I can't see him/her

but hags and dream characters pulling you into a dream, is one thing, the opposite is even weirder.

The creepiest hags I've encountered where two male presences. I was trying to WILD from the SP - and as the phasing vibrations kick in - the two pull me by the arms and slam me back to my bed. threatening me, and daring me to try it again. The WILD 'exit' vibrations hadn't ended, and they just held onto me harder. I felt like I could rip in half. their hackling trailed off into the deepest throaty noises that's not even possible by a human voice. The sound burned in my ears and was enough to ruin my WILDing adventures for the longest time

----------


## ladyrose

Wow I've had weird OBE for about 11 yrs now I always felt a prescence but never actually see or hear anyone or anything but myself until 2 nights ago I became aware that I was dreaming n wanted to wake up then I thought I was awake laying in my bed in the position I actually was in and I started to hear an evil voice telling me things threatening me then it ttook my blanket I felt my blanket completely be snatched from me to the lower part of my bed then I felt something pulling my feet :/! I felt my legs and feet floating in the air then it said this is the end and pulled me completely off the bed then suddenly I was back where I started laying in bed for a moment I felt nothing I wasn't scared until I started thinking about it and I freaked out. I stayed up for hours. I've come to enjoy and control my OBE and lucid dreams but this feeling of something else having control scares me any tips?

----------


## Cruzintime

> I've had that twice with WILDs. Spinning like a pin wheel.
> Once was being pulled out of bed.
> Once was flying up through the ceiling.



This happens to me a lot, especially when I am sleep deprived. It happened to me the other night, and I was actually able to wake myself up since it was freaking me out this time. It usually happens what feels like seconds after going to bed and I am getting pulled by legs and whipped around my room. It is always a feeling of being pulled and it is sooooo odd.

I finally thought, it can't just be me and started Googling it. So is this the start of a lucid dream since I am aware of it?

Then if I do wake up, I cannot fall asleep again for awhile.

----------


## blackbirdrising

Once years ago, I was pulled out of bed to a standing position, from under the beds of my fingernails.  Like, electricity or burning, was under my nails and the tugging left me in an OBE.That time, I woke up in the living room.  There was a high amount of spiritual activity in the home at the time, so that may have been a factor.

----------


## sanctispiritus

> Found this link:-
> http://www.angelfire.com/co/SleepPar...reInfoPar.html
> 
> Which says...
> 
> 
> Thats quite funny, cos having never experienced the Incubus, I have a few times now experienced the feeling of being pulled out of bed by my feet. 
> 
> The first time was as a was falling asleep. I woke up yelling! 
> ...



Interestingly, as many people experience similar situations during SP or even in other stages of sleep. The first time I experienced such an event was years ago. I was sleeping on a couch when I felt someone grab my hands tightly to the point taht I was not allowed to move. For nearly a minute I tried desperately to free my hands until I gradually started to wake up. As I was waking up I felt the sensation of his hands on my arms was diminishing until it disappeared completely. It cost me time to familiarize myself with those events. Many years later I started reading about lucid dreaming and I realized that I could use those experiences as a tool to achieve lucidity in the dream.

----------


## Venryx

> Found this link:-
> http://www.angelfire.com/co/SleepPar...reInfoPar.html
> 
> Which says...
> 
> Thats quite funny, cos having never experienced the Incubus, I have a few times now experienced the feeling of being pulled out of bed by my feet. 
> 
> The first time was as a was falling asleep. I woke up yelling! 
> 
> ...



No, but I've experienced the suffocation one. I was sleeping with my face up against the pillow, and then when I entered sleep paralysis, I was short of air but I couldn't move or even change my breathing rate! It was very stressful, like breathing through a thick sock or something.

----------

